# Xbox One Elite - worth it?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a PS3 & PS4 that me and my 9yr old lad use a lot, but Im now thinking of adding an Xbox One Elite to the collection. But I've never owned an Xbox before.

Seems it differs from the standard console by having a 1TB SSD HD, and of course the Elite controller. 

So is the Elite worth the extra £100 over the standard model?

What would be a decent headset to use with this? Im guessing our PS4 headphones wouldn't work?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I use the turtlebeach stealth 500 SD (I think) well worth the outlay IMO


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

NoThe way to look at it is that your getting a larger hard drive and an elite controller for £100 over a standard xbox one,Imo the elite controller is a MUST have. It's far more precise and the longer detachable thumbsticks are a god send for long gaming sessions. Also 1TB is barely enough as it is Imo, I have the 500GB version and also an external 2TB hard drive added and I can see that being around 70% filled by the end of the year with just games,add one and map packs for various games etc.

As for headsets I cannot help I am afraid. I use my surround sound and my Kinect sensor for talking etc.

Of course you can just wait till September when the very nice looking Xbox One S comes along, and design and buy a custom elite controller from Xbox.com.

James


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Worth it, hard drive fills up fast so 1tb is very handy and the elite controller is the nuts


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Blimey, I am so far behind the times.

My son has an Xbox 360, I have a few shoot 'em up games that I play myself and he has all the driving games.

Good fun, but to be honest I would rather him be either playing outside or just doing other stuff.


----------

